# Formaldehyde danger



## Firefly39 (Apr 12, 2015)

On a scale of 1-10 (10 being the worst) how dangerous is the formaldehyde in the acrylic yarn to our health?
Tips to be more safe crocheting with it.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow I just Googled this question - It's an eye opener. Here is one link - several more look good too. http://www.greenlivingonline.com/article/stitch-n-bitch-goes-green I put in this query- Is there formaldehyde in yarns? - because I couldn't see on any labels I had. I think I will explore some of those organic yarns - especially for knitting for my grand babies. thanks for posing this question, and welcome to the forum, once you start posting then you really will see it's value, for information, and also support and encouragement. :-( for the yarns, and :thumbup: for you.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I wasn't aware of any formaldehyde in any yarns. Do you have a link to provide to substanciate you are choosing to discuss?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

martyr said:


> Wow I just Googled this question - It's an eye opener. Here is one link - several more look good too. http://www.greenlivingonline.com/article/stitch-n-bitch-goes-green I put in this query- Is there formaldehyde in yarns? - because I couldn't see on any labels I had. I think I will explore some of those organic yarns - especially for knitting for my grand babies. thanks for posing this question, and welcome to the forum, once you start posting then you really will see it's value, for information, and also support and encouragement. :-( for the yarns, and :thumbup: for you.


Thanks for the link. I should have known the consumer is always kept in the dark about toxins and chemicals, etc. Maybe they should be required to provide a lable with ingredients used to process the yarn, or natural fibers.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there really formaldehyde in yarn? I am knitting for hematology/oncology patients.......AAAAhhhhhhhhh.....

Is this a ploy.....who can afford all those expensive yarns?
Are those companies just trying to scare us into buying more expensive yarn?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

This is not something I have ever thought about. What an eye opener.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

We need to do more research on this before we throw out all of our stashes. So do not panic because of this one post. Power up your computers and look into the matter.

GrandmaNona


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Yikes (& welcome & thanks!)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

On the other hand, my mom's been an avid knitter for at least 70 years, and I'd wager it was mostly acrylic yarns. At 87, I don't think the yarn is what's going to do her in.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Why am I still alive? I am 95 and have been knitting constantly since I was a teenager.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah, pfffttttt. :roll: 
Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.

.................

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/formaldehyde/
Formaldehyde is common to the chemical industry. 
International production was over 46 billion pounds in 2004, according to the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC). 
It is well known as a preservative in medical laboratories, as an embalming fluid, and as a sterilizer. 
Its primary use is in the production of resins and as a chemical intermediate. 
Urea-formaldehyde (UF) and phenol formaldehyde (PF) resins are used in foam insulations, as adhesives in the production of particle board and plywood, and in the treating of textiles.

It is all around us and there are standards to adhere to.
Carpets, furniture, trailers, etc.
The key is allowing time to "cure" and "breath" to dissipate.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been knitting for 50 years and have a fairly large stash of mostly acrylic yarn. At the age of 72, I don't think I am going to worry about the yarn I am using. Especially since it has had no effect on me. No allergies or anything else noticeable from using it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

well look at your carpets, some wall pannels, nail polish and more.. guess what's in them. I am slowly using up all my yarn and will be replacing with natural yarns. Not so much because of whats in them its because the price of it is catching up with natural yarns.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Galaxycraft is right, it is used in many industries & has been for decades. It's in most nail polishes too. You have to read the label to find one without it. Also, they're more expensive. At my age, I'm not going to worry about my yarn stash causing me harm; since I've been using all types of yarns for over 40 years.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

After thinking about this I would have to agree with the later posts about the extent of any possible problems that this might pose. Since we do not ingest our yarns I think they are probably far less dangerous than all the additives that are in many plastic food containers. I do find that I have some sensitivity to formaldehyde [I think] in nail polish and in yarn in that it seems to have a very drying effect. My nails are much stronger without polish so I've given that up - but not my yarn!!! Never.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I have allergies, and was recently tested for chemical allergies. 

I tested positive for an allergy to to formaldehyde. Ironically, I don't have any problems knitting with acrylic yarns. 

I DO have problems knitting with wool, since I'm allergic to that as well. Wool makes me itch like crazy.

Whenever I buy new clothes, I wash them before wearing them. I also wash knitted articles before wearing or giving them away.

I no longer go to a hairdresser that has manicurists because the fumes from the nail polish make me sick.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, pfffttttt. :roll:
> Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.
> 
> .................
> ...


Thank You Galaxycraft.......!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, pfffttttt. :roll:
> Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.
> 
> .................
> ...


GalaxyCraft - very true. A couple of years ago, we bought some new upholstered furniture. It had a very peculiar smell, and both DH & I had itchy eyes, runny noses, sneezing. I called the store where we bought it, and complained. I was told that the furniture had just been made, and that the foam was still outgassing. It eventually faded, but it wasn't very pleasant for a couple of weeks.

Furniture, carpeting, the foam padding under new carpets, even bath and scatter rugs all have chemicals - whether it's from the upholstery fabric, the dyes, the fabric finish, the foam, the varnish on wooden furniture. It's everywhere.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

when I was house hunting several years ago I literally had to leave one house that had just been carpeted because of the formaldehyde odor. I started coughing the minute I walked in the door and could not breathe. I often wondered about the family who might have bought the house. Scared the dickens out of my Realtor who didn't know what was wrong with me.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Why am I still alive? I am 95 and have been knitting constantly since I was a teenager.


formaldehyde IS a preservative! maybe you are pickled! LOL


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cakes said:


> formaldehyde IS a preservative! maybe you are pickled! LOL


Maybe you have got something there.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I want to say something here to let you know how dangerous formaldehyde poisoning can be without giving the impression that we must all run and get rid of anything that may contain formaldehyde.

That is probably the thing to watch for: does the product CONTAIN formaldehyde. As a teacher in a rapidly growing school district, I was being given a new classroom several years in a row. Each of these classrooms was furnished with floor to ceiling storage cabinets constructed of a pressed wood product similar to that used in the mobile homes which were found to be causing formaldehyde poisoning. I developed severe symptoms to the point that I could not even draw a normal breath; and this was before environmental poisoning had become recognized by the medical field, so doctors could not figure out what was wrong until real damage was done. I had to take a disability retirement and spend many months in bed. I survived with debilitating conditions which have worsened over time. Anyone who wants to know more detail can PM me for more information.

So, we do need to be careful about formaldehyde around us. If formaldehyde was simply used in the production of a product, that should not be much of a problem if we're speaking of a yarn in the quantity that we normally have in an area for working on a few projects.

This would be a good reason to not have your stash in your sleeping area, though, until more is known about the content of the chemicals in our yarns. It also reinforces the safety feature of keeping all yarns in plastic bags/containers and opening such containers to air out in a well-ventilated area before using the materials that have been stored therein.

As consumers, we need to continue to be alert to those processes which detrimentally affect our environment. Thanks for bringing this new information to our attention.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

cakes said:


> formaldehyde IS a preservative! maybe you are pickled! LOL


And if anybody drinks artificial sweeteners, they turn in formaldehyde in your brain.
But people are knitting for ages and I think many, many years ago they used all sorts of chemicals that were very bad for us and are not in use today so maybe these days it is not as bad.
Or maybe b/c of all the toxins accumulated in bodies from past, there is more cancers and things.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I just read the article and she goes on to give organic yarns. My question is, does she have stakes in these companies?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, pfffttttt. :roll:
> Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.
> 
> .................
> ...


 :thumbup: May I add that laundering items before wearing is a good way to go? There are other chemicals in fabrics and yarns, too, that may irritate sensitive skin.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

jvallas said:


> On the other hand, my mom's been an avid knitter for at least 70 years, and I'd wager it was mostly acrylic yarns. At 87, I don't think the yarn is what's going to do her in.


This was my first thought also.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I would think that as long as you don't suck on the yarn. Which makes me wonder if then it should not be used for baby blankets?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Like anything else, some research, education and common sense is needed. I do not eat anything that is "manufactured" or processed.... Haven't eaten in a restaurant in over ten years. I removed all carpeting from my home two years ago and have only wood or leather furniture and minimal curtains. I exercise every day and live a healthy lifestyle. 

I DO consider ingredients in EVERYTHING I eat, wear and use. I don't use/wear acrylic because it is not the healthiest fiber I can choose to wear. 

That said, there are also chemicals used to produce wool, cotton, silk and other "natural fibers"... None as caustic/cancer causing as formeldehide, but there are chemicals to be considered. This is another reason I have learned to spin my own yarn..... I buy fibers from non-treated sheep and alpaca from a local farmer.

If you eat processed food, etc. and are of the mindset "my Grandmother used it and lived to be 95" then it is nothing to worry about. My father smoked from the time he was 9 years old and he is now 70 and healthy as a horse.... Doesn't mean I will ignore the fact that smoking causes cancer.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> I would think that as long as you don't suck on the yarn. Which makes me wonder if then it should not be used for baby blankets?


Formeldehide is absorbed by your skin... That is the reason (I don't wear nail polish, but my daughter does) we look for "formeldehide-free" nail polish. Like I said... Some actual research should be done before drawing random conclusions. You don't have to suck on the fibers to be absorbed by your body.... You are not only knitting with the chemicals, but WEARING them!

I have NOT done research MYSELF on the amount of/types of chemicals in acrylic yarn because I no longer use it..... If you use it and care to consider the chemicals used to produce acrylic yarns....Some research and education is needed before you draw any conclusions.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Before we get in a real tizzy over formaldehyde,pay attention to your fabric stores. I worked as a manager for a fabric shop in New England. Every morning when I opened the store, there was a wicked smell in the building. Come to find out new manufactured fabrics were treated with this chemical. When you walk into any dress shop, you can smell it. The smell of new clothes freshly hung on the racks? That's Formaldehyde, new home smell, Formaldehyde, smell in a shoe store, you got it Formaldehyde. Now I purchase things machine made and air them out, whether in my car with open windows, on my porch, or hung out on the line. It is used as a preservative. Uugh, when things get so modernized and made in quantity, and sits on shelves or shipped from country to country, it has to be preserved from weather, aging, and insects.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

No matter where you go or what you do chemicals are everywhere. I have been knitting for over 50 years and I am not going to let this scare me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I want to say something here to let you know how dangerous formaldehyde poisoning can be without giving the impression that we must all run and get rid of anything that may contain formaldehyde.
> 
> That is probably the thing to watch for: does the product CONTAIN formaldehyde. As a teacher in a rapidly growing school district, I was being given a new classroom several years in a row. Each of these classrooms was furnished with floor to ceiling storage cabinets constructed of a pressed wood product similar to that used in the mobile homes which were found to be causing formaldehyde poisoning. I developed severe symptoms to the point that I could not even draw a normal breath; and this was before environmental poisoning had become recognized by the medical field, so doctors could not figure out what was wrong until real damage was done. I had to take a disability retirement and spend many months in bed. I survived with debilitating conditions which have worsened over time. Anyone who wants to know more detail can PM me for more information.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the voice of reason. And thanks also to the poster who said she washed each item before gifting. My two daughters were raised with handknit items all over their bodies and they are in their 50s and doing fine.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a hairdresser and we have to have a small jar of a solid powder in our drawers where we keep our combs and perm rods. It looks like a jar of powder. Has holes in the top like a salt/pepper shaker. It absorbs the moisture so there is no bacteria growing. I don't think that is any amount to hurt anything. There are so many things out there that isn't good for us but we have all survived. I like the thought of "GREEN" but I do believe they take it to far. Like other things.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe knitters live longer as the formaldehyde preserves us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, guess I haven't given much thought about the yarn I use, but since I'm having trouble with my hands (osteoarthritis) I'm not buying more yarn. Most of my items are donated to charity so I must take card of myself first. Many thanks for this article.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with the suggestion to do a bit of research - so far, we only have one link provided for us - and if you read the first paragraph or two, they mention "Debbie Stoller's *latest* book, "Stitch & Bitch Nation". (emphasis mine). Now, I know that book has been around for about ten years. So, the information in the article may be outdated - with all the consumer interest in organic and green processing, it is possible that the information is no longer valid. It is also possible that it is still an issue --- only way to know for sure - do your own research before jumping on the panic band-wagon!!

Since I've never heard of this being an issue before, and since I've worked in a yarn store and never noticed a problem with any of the (quality) acrylics we carried, I will probably add this to my list of things to look into further, when I have time. In other words, it isn't something that I'm going to worry or fret over or go inspecting and smelling all my stash.... I'm sure the older stuff, if it ever came into contact with formaldehyde, has been sufficiently "aired" over the years...


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm with those who are going to keep doing what they've been doing. But if anyone is getting rid of their stash, let me know which Goodwil you donate to...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

an interesting topic. I didn't know.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Speaking as someone who is highly allergic to formaldehyde, the question should be what does not have formaldehyde. If it is fabric or paper it probably has met formaldehyde somewhere. This includes your monthly napkins and your babies diapers. Yes I am highly allergic to many yarns. Also the main reason I wash all new clothing before I wear it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks like it (Formaldehyde) is used in just about everything..we even produce our own within our bodies..There are pros and cons and if it were not used costs would be exorbitantly high..They say that its effects on us is minimal, but who knows. Another thing to worry about. I guess the best thing is to wash it after the project is finished. How many times have we heard this scenario before about what's in a product..buyer beware.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting topic. Thanks for posting.
:thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Like anything else, some research, education and common sense is needed. I do not eat anything that is "manufactured" or processed.... * Haven't eaten in a restaurant in over ten years.* I removed all carpeting from my home two years ago and have only wood or leather furniture and minimal curtains. I exercise every day and live a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I DO consider ingredients in EVERYTHING I eat, wear and use. I don't use/wear acrylic because it is not the healthiest fiber I can choose to wear.
> 
> ...


Haven't eaten in a restaurant in over ten years? Really? That's not what you said here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274700-2.html

You are exposed to formaldehyde every time you touch Superwash/no shrink wool. And since your hands are so clean and your house is spotless, you don't feel a need to wash your knits before giving them, yet washing is one of the best ways to remove formaldehyde.

You are right - education (and truthtelling) are definitely in order.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have been knitting and crocheting for 60 years. I am still here. Besides, these same yarns and fabrics make our store bought clothing and I have no intention of going nude. Believe me you will thank me for that.&#128563;


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

After reading that article I am tempted to give up knitting. But at 91 I don't think it can do too much damage to me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> Thank You Galaxycraft.......!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cakes said:


> formaldehyde IS a preservative! maybe you are pickled! LOL


LOL Another reason for me to keep using my acrylic yarn. LOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Haven't eaten in a restaurant in over ten years? Really? That's not what you said here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274700-2.html
> 
> You are exposed to formaldehyde every time you touch Superwash/no shrink wool. And since your hands are so clean and your house is spotless, you don't feel a need to wash your knits before giving them, yet washing is one of the best ways to remove formaldehyde.
> 
> You are right - education (and truthtelling) are definitely in order.


If ONLY I had the kind of time YOU have to look through THOUSANDS of posts... It is quite incredible AND I am VERY jealous. This is something you do frequently and the time/effort it takes to go through all my thousands of posts is most impressive. Perhaps you save them on your computer or such to have all MY posts at your fingertips?

Yes, I GO to lots of restaurants, but if you care to look... I don't have any FOOD in front of me... I socialize AT restaurants with friends all the time... I just don't EAT there... I went to a restaurant on Saturday with several friends... I just prefer not to eat things I don't prepare myself... My personal choice.

I am VERY jealous of your ability to look through thousands of posts... Maybe when I retire I will have THAT kind of time?!? Well, even if I did... I have MUCH better ways to spend my free time than searching through others posts. To each their own! Good for you!

Either way I am very flattered that you study my posts so carefully and hang on my every word.... I apologize, but I can't say I have read ANY of your posts... Only the snarky REPLIES to MY posts.

I don't know many knitters who DONT wash their items before giving them away.... Maybe YOU don't, but most people do according to the posts I have read on KP?!?!?


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Amy knits nice to see you. I don't know if I have been missing your responses or you have been off for awhile.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> I have been knitting and crocheting for 60 years. I am still here. Besides, these same yarns and fabrics make our store bought clothing and I have no intention of going nude. Believe me you will thank me for that.😳


Whew. I'm so relieved. :lol:


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Am 82 and have been knitting since I was 12, no ill effects so not to worry. lol


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

There are artificial sugars that convert to formaldehyde in our own bodies. And I'm sure we all use them sometimes.
So....I'm not going to worry about formaldehyde in acrylic yarn.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

morningstar said:


> :thumbup: May I add that laundering items before wearing is a good way to go? There are other chemicals in fabrics and yarns, too, that may irritate sensitive skin.


I have always laundered everything washable before using it. That includes not only clothing but sheets, towels, etc.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

KP has been pretty snark-free these days - let's keep it that way - it wasn't fun here for a few weeks a while back.

Thanks to everyone who works to make us nice and helpful at the same time.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

maggieblr said:


> Before we get in a real tizzy over formaldehyde,pay attention to your fabric stores. I worked as a manager for a fabric shop in New England. Every morning when I opened the store, there was a wicked smell in the building. Come to find out new manufactured fabrics were treated with this chemical. When you walk into any dress shop, you can smell it. The smell of new clothes freshly hung on the racks? That's Formaldehyde, new home smell, Formaldehyde, smell in a shoe store, you got it Formaldehyde. Now I purchase things machine made and air them out, whether in my car with open windows, on my porch, or hung out on the line. It is used as a preservative. Uugh, when things get so modernized and made in quantity, and sits on shelves or shipped from country to country, it has to be preserved from weather, aging, and insects.


Yes! And that includes items made with wool and other 'natural' fibers. AmyKnits has a ton of discipline and knowledge and...she weaves her own yarn! Wow! I couldn't/wouldn't do that but I wonder how all the insect eggs, etc., are eliminated. Maybe it's all steam cleaned? I am sure she has covered that base, too.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

antiqueone said:


> Maybe knitters live longer as the formaldehyde preserves us.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> If ONLY I had the kind of time YOU have to look through THOUSANDS of posts... It is quite incredible AND I am VERY jealous. This is something you do frequently and the time/effort it takes to go through all my thousands of posts is most impressive. Perhaps you save them on your computer or such to have all MY posts at your fingertips?
> 
> Yes, I GO to lots of restaurants, but if you care to look... I don't have any FOOD in front of me... I socialize AT restaurants with friends all the time... I just don't EAT there... I went to a restaurant on Saturday with several friends... I just prefer not to eat things I don't prepare myself... My personal choice.
> 
> ...


Hi Amyknits, I have missed seeing you on KP, too. You are to be admired for your knowledge and for your discipline in adhering to your beliefs. Yes, that is your choice! Please ignore the snarky remarks. They pop up now and again but most of the KP members admire the concept of individual choice.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

martyr said:


> Wow I just Googled this question - It's an eye opener. Here is one link - several more look good too. http://www.greenlivingonline.com/article/stitch-n-bitch-goes-green I put in this query- Is there formaldehyde in yarns? - because I couldn't see on any labels I had. I think I will explore some of those organic yarns - especially for knitting for my grand babies. thanks for posing this question, and welcome to the forum, once you start posting then you really will see it's value, for information, and also support and encouragement. :-( for the yarns, and :thumbup: for you.


This link mentions a number of chemicals, but that is all. No data or information. Just a listing of chemicals. Please do some research before jumping on the scared/afraid wagon.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Formaldehyde is not a new nor fresh topic... it has been an issue my whole life... I guess it depends on what sub culture or country your from.... my spouse is in construction, it's always been a concern there along with many other chemicals and materials they have made him work with, like asbestos. They had to take formaldehyde out of crib mattresses before my children where born... my children are now between 25 and 30 years of age. As far as green is concerned unless you spin all your own yarn and thread, weave, knit and sew all your own clothes you are going to get all the unknown chemicals that the industrial community decided is cost effective, in your clothing. A good reason to buy second hand clothing. I knit with wool and cotton that the commercial community supply...I never buy it and knit it up the same month. Most of it I find at good will and other thrift shops and recycle from already knit or crochet items... There is no such thing as chemical free fabric least you make it yourself and don't dye it. but then that's the hazards of living in the industrial age and past..... if We had the health care we have now and the lifestyle from the pre-bronze age... we could probably live to be a healthy, vigorous 120 to 150 years. but since society/culture have been poisoning us since the dawn of history.... I think it's a moot point


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

martyr said:


> After thinking about this I would have to agree with the later posts about the extent of any possible problems that this might pose. Since we do not ingest our yarns I think they are probably far less dangerous than all the additives that are in many plastic food containers. I do find that I have some sensitivity to formaldehyde [I think] in nail polish and in yarn in that it seems to have a very drying effect. My nails are much stronger without polish so I've given that up - but not my yarn!!! Never.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I agree totally. If we paid attention to all the things that are likely give us some disease or kill us we wouldn't be able to buy or use anything that's on the market.
If I have a choice I will not pay the extra money and buy anything ORGANIC. If something, (food for instance) is listed as ORGANIC they will have to prove to me that the food was grown in an area where no other food around it was grown not organic.
How do we know if it's ORGANIC just because the label says so. We all, know that labels on food etc. do not always state the truth. Every day they come up with things that are miss labeled.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

That same formaldehyde is in most store bought clothes. It won't wash out or completely leave by off-gassing or breathing as it is used to prevent shrinkage of fibers. So if you have clothes that you can wash and dry in the machine, chances are it's there, too. There are standards in place to limit the amount used to prevent health problems; but I still prefer natural fibers. The production process of acrylic (and natural fibers like super wash wool) uses more chemicals than natural fibers. It's the unending concern about all things manmade vs natural. Everyone will have their own level of comfort.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for the info re formaldehyde. I hadn't realised it is in so many products surrounding us. I've looked up some of the organic cottons quickly as none of my family can wear wool and I like knitting with cotton and will check them all out later. 
Will wash all the fabric I buy before sewing too!


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

My understanding is that formaldehyde is naturally occurring. Am I wrong?


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Just look formaldehyde up - !!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

DivaDee said:


> My understanding is that formaldehyde is naturally occurring. Am I wrong?


Yes and no - our own bodies produce formaldehyde. It is everywhere. It becomes a problem with higher than normal exposures (usually in an occupational setting) - which are generally self-limiting in everyday life and some people are more sensitive/intolerant to formaldehyde than others (itchy skin, burning eyes, can aggravate preexisting pulmonary disorders) when levels are higher than normal. Although it has been suggested that formaldehyde is a carcinogenic at high levels, actual scientific research and testing has not confirmed this to be the case.

The majority of formaldehyde dissipates with oxygen/carbon monoxide (ventilation, fresh air) and /or water (the act of washing).

There is nothing to suggest that the average yarn stash is anything to be afraid of, unless you actually experience symptoms and then steps can be taken to determine if it truly is a reaction to formaldehyde or some other type of intolerance/allergic reaction.


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

It is used to set the colors into the fabric and other fibers.


----------



## Moster (Jun 20, 2014)

Formaldehyde has been used for decades to "set" the color in fabrics. In the old fabric stores, my eyes would always water and it had a certain smell. The owner of my favorite fabric store in the 60's finally got a special air handler to filter the air. MUCH better! No more reaction.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You would be surprised how many plastic things--and acrylic yarn is plastic--contain formaldehyde!! 

Do yoou know that plastic eyeglass frames contain formaldehyde unless they are deemed "optiel" plastic!! I found that out many years ago, and since make sure to be very careful about that when I purchase them.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Firefly39 said:


> On a scale of 1-10 (10 being the worst) how dangerous is the formaldehyde in the acrylic yarn to our health?
> Tips to be more safe crocheting with it.


Just so you know, the artificial sweetners some people use turns to formaldehyde when you eat it. It's something to do with the heat from your body. So if you're willing to eat the stuff, why worry about your yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> Just so you know, the artificial sweetners some people use turns to formaldehyde when you eat it. It's something to do with the heat from your body. So if you're willing to eat the stuff, why worry about your yarn.


I find it difficult to believe people actually consume those "chemical sweetners", but they sell them in grocery stores, so SOMEONE MUST use them!😖😳😖


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

cakes said:


> formaldehyde IS a preservative! maybe you are pickled! LOL


Funny! Still laughing.
Sue


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Everything is poisonous if used to excess, including water. I would say that all of the chemicals used in the manufacture of all yarns are harmless in the finished yarn as they are not intended to be taken internally. As usual a rumour is spread on the internet by someone who has not researched the subject and is just scaremongering. As evidence of this, just Google the scary sounding chemical dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

There is probably more formaldehyde in fingernail polish than in the yarn.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> If ONLY I had the kind of time YOU have to look through THOUSANDS of posts... It is quite incredible AND I am VERY jealous. This is something you do frequently and the time/effort it takes to go through all my thousands of posts is most impressive. Perhaps you save them on your computer or such to have all MY posts at your fingertips?
> 
> Yes, I GO to lots of restaurants, but if you care to look... I don't have any FOOD in front of me... I socialize AT restaurants with friends all the time... I just don't EAT there... I went to a restaurant on Saturday with several friends... I just prefer not to eat things I don't prepare myself... My personal choice.
> 
> ...


You eat what and where You want, but that picture shows a VERY beautiful, happy young woman.


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

Enough of the snarkiness that has been going on this forum. There was the same kind of attitude towards the vegan yarn and the vegetarians and vegans. If you don't want to know any more about it, don't criticize those that want to look further at an issue. 
I am certainly not going to throw my acrylic yarns out. But if formaldehyde is so safe, why are there lawsuits being filed about the formaldehyde in the hardwood floors? I certainly want to do more research about it. 
And let's stay away from petty accusations - looking pictures up from past posts. It just makes the person doing it look petty and argumentative. I go on this forum to learn things and try to share what little I know. I do this over my lunch time usually and look forward to a break from the stress of work. I don't want to read an argument. Usually when I see a topic deteriorating into this, I just move on to another topic. It annoys me when I leave an issue that I am interested in because of the personality(ies) involved. 
If you have info to present, do so. If you don't want to make changes, that's fine too. But don't criticize those with an open mind.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, pfffttttt. :roll:
> Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.
> 
> .................
> ...


Excellent points. We need to be informed - not be a chicken little over everything.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

If we get enough of it we won't have be embalmed.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

wolfey9 said:


> Enough of the snarkiness that has been going on this forum. There was the same kind of attitude towards the vegan yarn and the vegetarians and vegans. If you don't want to know any more about it, don't criticize those that want to look further at an issue.
> I am certainly not going to throw my acrylic yarns out. But if formaldehyde is so safe, why are there lawsuits being filed about the formaldehyde in the hardwood floors? I certainly want to do more research about it.
> And let's stay away from petty accusations - looking pictures up from past posts. It just makes the person doing it look petty and argumentative. I go on this forum to learn things and try to share what little I know. I do this over my lunch time usually and look forward to a break from the stress of work. I don't want to read an argument. Usually when I see a topic deteriorating into this, I just move on to another topic. It annoys me when I leave an issue that I am interested in because of the personality(ies) involved.
> If you have info to present, do so. If you don't want to make changes, that's fine too. But don't criticize those with an open mind.


1) It is a debatable issue here. So -----
2) The lawsuits stem from manufacturers (like those coming from china) That Are OUT OF REGULATION CRITERIA.
3) I think you are bringing other topic posts into your response.
There has not been much "snarkiness" here.
4) Then YOU are more than welcome to click out and find what makes you happy during your lunch.
Not our fault you have limited time.
And it certainly doesn't take but a nanosecond to scroll passed the one(s) you do not like.
It is YOU who is in control of your eyes actually READING the response.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Years ago when permanent press pants came out you 
could walk in a store and smell the formaldehyde in the
air. It was used to process the permanent press some
way. Not sure how. I've been a histologist in hospitals
for over 30 years. I worked with formaldehyde every 
day even before it was used in enclosed machines and 
without ventilation. I'm 78. Guess a little formalin
in the yarn won't kill me.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

martyr said:


> After thinking about this I would have to agree with the later posts about the extent of any possible problems that this might pose. Since we do not ingest our yarns I think they are probably far less dangerous than all the additives that are in many plastic food containers. I do find that I have some sensitivity to formaldehyde [I think] in nail polish and in yarn in that it seems to have a very drying effect. My nails are much stronger without polish so I've given that up - but not my yarn!!! Never.


I think you've made a wise decision after reading many thoughtful comments. I too at 79 don't think I need to alter my habits or usage because of yet another scary notice. If we obsessed over every urgent message about what's surely going to do us in from our environment, we should never get out of bed (with our organic cotton bedding, organic cotton stuffed mattress, bed frame finished in nothing but low emission paint or stain, in our room with bare walls and uncarpeted floor, windows shut tightly against air pollutants from outside and wearing our organic chemical free nightie, etc. etc. ad infinitum!) I guess I'll just go along living recklessly and happy, and die young.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Why am I still alive? I am 95 and have been knitting constantly since I was a teenager.


Thanks, Joy. I feel a little better. My daughter and I were discussing if this chemical invasion extends to the fabrics our clothes are made of. Scary. I personally feel that we build immunity to certain omnipresent chemicals by long term bit by bit exposure. Perhaps we're the stronger for it.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Years ago when permanent press pants came out you 
could walk in a store and smell the formaldehyde in the
air. It was used to process the permanent press some
way. Not sure how. I've been a histologist in hospitals
for over 30 years. I worked with formaldehyde every 
day even before it was used in enclosed machines and 
without ventilation. I'm 78. Guess a little formalin
in the yarn won't kill me.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Yheea for you.
I have written an response also.
Wool and cotton yarn people are putting The scare 
in everyone. Wash it if your afraid of it. You've
no idea how much formalin goes down in the drain 
even in the smallest town.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I find it difficult to believe people actually consume those "chemical sweetners", but they sell them in grocery stores, so SOMEONE MUST use them!😖😳😖


Anyknits, I believe more and more folks are becoming aware of Stevia, a natural sweetener. I hope so.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, pfffttttt. :roll:
> Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.
> 
> .................
> ...


I agree. I'd like more info from a source that's not pushing green. If there is formaldehyde in yarn, then I have to assume its in the fibers used to make the clothing we buy, too. My guess is that if it's there it's minimal.

I do draw the line when it comes to nail polish because that penetrates.


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am extremely allergic to formaldehyde - eyes water, nose runs, lungs don't function. If there is any formaldehyde in acrylic yarns, it couldn't be enough to fuss over because I have knitted with acrylics for decades and have a large stash of it in my den. Not one allergic reaction, ever. I used to go into fabric stores and would almost die. The formaldehyde was in the sizing in the fabrics. Gave up sewing. Methods must have changed because I can go in now and browse for hours and no reaction. Everyone relax. I'll let you know when I have a reaction.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Carole1930 said:


> I am extremely allergic to formaldehyde - eyes water, nose runs, lungs don't function. If there is any formaldehyde in acrylic yarns, it couldn't be enough to fuss over because I have knitted with acrylics for decades and have a large stash of it in my den. Not one allergic reaction, ever. I used to go into fabric stores and would almost die. The formaldehyde was in the sizing in the fabrics. Gave up sewing. Methods must have changed because I can go in now and browse for hours and no reaction. Everyone relax. I'll let you know when I have a reaction.


I hope you never do!!! But if anyone was a good barometer for poisoned yarn, you would be IT. I do know having been in the design and construction industry for decades, many restrictions have been placed on formaldehyde in construction materials related to out gassing of all such chemicals, so I would assume there has been equal attention placed on other industries' use of it as well.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are concerned about formaldehyde then you need to stop wearing clothes, get rid of your furniture, stop using cosmetics, etc. I found this article from the Government Accountability Office that tells about the use of formaldehyde. The first article I found was just concerning children's clothing so I searched further and found this article from 2010

http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-10-875


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Firefly39 said:


> On a scale of 1-10 (10 being the worst) how dangerous is the formaldehyde in the acrylic yarn to our health?
> Tips to be more safe crocheting with it.


I work a lot with fabric and found out how bad that was, this is a eye opener, something else to worrry about i guess.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

It's useful information no matter what side you're on.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

A close friend was experiencing health problems that were difficult to trace. After several months of worsening symptoms, the doctor suggested she have her house tested for chemicals because she always seem to feel better out of the house. Turned out the formaldahyde level in her home gave her sick house syndrome. She had to have all of the laminate flooring removed and replaced with ceramic tiles. She had to move in with her daughter for three weeks while the work was done. Formaldehyde is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

njmcvay said:


> Years ago when permanent press pants came out you
> could walk in a store and smell the formaldehyde in the
> air. It was used to process the permanent press some
> way. Not sure how. I've been a histologist in hospitals
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

njmcvay said:


> Years ago when permanent press pants came out you
> could walk in a store and smell the formaldehyde in the
> air. It was used to process the permanent press some
> way. Not sure how. I've been a histologist in hospitals
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

ahhhhhh the good old days! LOL !


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Stevia comes from the stevia plant. Bite off a leaf and
you can tell how extremely sweet it is. Make your own
sweetner if you must.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess we had better not get on the subject of parabens. 
Known carcinogens and in a lot of cosmetics.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Also sodium sulfates that make your shampee bubble.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

njmcvay said:


> Stevia comes from the stevia plant. Bite off a leaf and
> you can tell how extremely sweet it is. Make your own
> sweetner if you must.


I knew Stevia is a plant, but how interesting it would be to have a pot of it on your kitchen window and just use a leaf in your tea instead of sugar. I stay away from all alternate sweeteners simply because I expect even things like Stevia have added chemicals or some kind of preservatives. I've been using real sugar for almost a hundred years and I'm still here so I'm not changing, except that I now use raw turbinado sugar in place of plain white sugar. Tastes better and is supposed to be better than the more refined white.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought a stevia plant at Lowe's last year or the year
before. Not sure when. Not awesomely pretty.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Ah, pfffttttt. 
Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.

.................

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/formaldehyde/
Formaldehyde is common to the chemical industry. 
International production was over 46 billion pounds in 2004, according to the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC). 
It is well known as a preservative in medical laboratories, as an embalming fluid, and as a sterilizer. 
Its primary use is in the production of resins and as a chemical intermediate. 
Urea-formaldehyde (UF) and phenol formaldehyde (PF) resins are used in foam insulations, as adhesives in the production of particle board and plywood, and in the treating of textiles.

It is all around us and there are standards to adhere to.
Carpets, furniture, trailers, etc.
The key is allowing time to "cure" and "breath" to dissipate.

galaxycraft

I agree with Galaxycraft ........"Ah, pfffttttt. 
Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green".


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, pfffttttt. :roll:
> Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.
> 
> .................
> ...


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, pfffttttt. :roll:
> Not going to change my ways just because someone is pushing "green". IMO.
> 
> .................
> ...


I agree.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think there is much formaldehyde in acrylic yarn because I am extremely allergic to it. I just had to have my house redone with formaldehyde and latex free plywood subfloors, flooring and paint. I can't tolerate new furniture, carpeting, textiles, etc. but yarn doesn't bother me. In fact, the entire LYS doesn't bother me, no matter how long I am in there. I am more worried about shoes. I can't even go into a shoe store, or tire store--good thing the car is outside. What the article had to say about wool processing makes me wonder if that's the reason I can't tolerate it now, when I grew up wearing it all winter long in the 50s-70s.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

:-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

jvallas said:


> On the other hand, my mom's been an avid knitter for at least 70 years, and I'd wager it was mostly acrylic yarns. At 87, I don't think the yarn is what's going to do her in.


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

"Its primary use is in the production of resins and as a chemical intermediate." 

They make the stuff near us _ I've lived here for 45 years and I'm still alive!

This just seems to be another example of scare-mongering.


----------



## omt (Jun 11, 2011)

As I taught my children & live by.....moderation. The article is on a "Green" page. There are intelligent tree huggers & there are crazy tree huggers. I do make my own moisturizers and cleaning products to protect my grandchildren and make me comfortable, but I am realistic enough to know that we are exposed daily to dangerous chemicals. I do the above because I have time & it is fun.
We do live in a different world now everything comes from China which is totally uncontrolled. Our grandchildren are not living in the same world our children or we lived in.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I MUST say that I learn more about the human race than I do knitting here on KP.

First of all... I do not propose every knitter toss their acrylic yarn (btw... I donated the last of the stuff I had bought when I first started knitting to Goodwill just last week!... If you hurry...).

I am stunned by the cavalier attitude and "rationalizing" that since Mom is 87 and has been knitting for 70 years and she is not DEAD... It MUST BE FINE. Seriously? I am just amazed that this type of reaction to something that COULD effect your health is so easily dismissed without a thought or care in the world....

I am in healthcare and I take it for granted that every patient coming to see me IS interested in being as healthy as possible and LEARNING about new advancements/warnings/risks to their health.... 

No one SAID that you will DIE as a result of using products with formeldehide. Just because you have been exposed to it your entire life and are STILL ALIVE... That means it is perfectly healthy?!?!? Perhaps IF your exposure to formeldehide was reduced you would have BETTER QUALITY OF LIFE. (Ie. Less joint pain, arthritis, whatever may be effected). 

I stated my father smoked (at least a pack a day... More at times) since he was 9 and he is now 70 and has NO health issues. Does this mean that smoking is 100% safe? Why not? I DO KNOW one person who has smoked for 61 years and does not have lung cancer... The Surgeon General MUST just get his kicks out of frightening us? Some kind of conspiracy against the tobacco companies?

I exercise 5 days a week. My Grandmother is still alive and relatively healthy at 91 and does not "believe in exercise".... Never has. Does this mean I should discontinue exercising? Perhaps Grandma wouldn't have a need for her walker had SHE exercised 5x per week? We will never know for sure, but that doesn't negate the research stating that exercise IS healthy for you and likely you will live a longer/healthier life if you do exercise. Are all the studies that show exercise is healthy just "trumped up by health clubs trying to get you to buy memberships"? Perhaps by the sneaker companies attempting to sell more shoes? Pffftttt!

Perhaps it is due to my work, but I am actually shocked at the number of people that are willing to dismiss a POTENTIAL health hazard without doing ANY research, asking a healthcare provider or even giving it a passing thought/consideration!

This IS news to me because I have actually never had a patient come right out and tell me that "Nana is 80 and was obese her whole life so I don't agree with you that I need to lose weight"! Interesting what people say when the Dr. is not listening......


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> This IS news to me because I have actually never had a patient come right out and tell me that "Nana is 80 and was obese her whole life so I don't agree with you that I need to lose weight"! Interesting what people say when the Dr. is not listening......


Isn't it just.....the problem is that they go blank when the get to the office...
or is that just me!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> I hope you never do!!! But if anyone was a good barometer for poisoned yarn, you would be IT. I do know having been in the design and construction industry for decades, many restrictions have been placed on formaldehyde in construction materials related to out gassing of all such chemicals, so I would assume there has been equal attention placed on other industries' use of it as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
...and I LOVE the name in your avatar.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe your joints will play out before your 70 from
too much exercise and stress. Drs. are not God I 
found out a long time ago, neither are the nurses
who work for them.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

...and the beat goes on. Come on, folks. To each his own. We can disagree but without the expectation that others would be better off doing it our way, can't we? No matter which side of the issue we are on? Each human needs to find the individual path they choose to take in life.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

morningstar said:


> ...and the beat goes on. Come on, folks. To each his own. We can disagree but without the expectation that others would be better off doing it our way, can't we? No matter which side of the issue we are on? Each human needs to find the individual path they choose to take in life.


I agree 1000%
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Just keep my mouth shut. I agree.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Perhaps it is due to my work, but I am actually shocked at the number of people that are willing to dismiss a POTENTIAL health hazard without doing ANY research, asking a healthcare provider or even giving it a passing thought/consideration!


Hey AmyKnits, who said that those that disagree with you are willing to dismiss a potential health hazard without doing any research or even giving it a passing thought?

As you say in your post, it is a POTENTIAL hazard, not a definitely proven hazard. Some of us have given it some thought and done some research. We have just come to a different conclusion, that's all.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

One of the problems with formaldehyde in textiles, foams, yarns, carpets, etc is when a house catches fire, the formaldehyde is released into the air, and is part of what kills people when they have successively escaped the fire but had smoke inhalation.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> Hey AmyKnits, who said that those that disagree with you are willing to dismiss a potential health hazard without doing any research or even giving it a passing thought?
> 
> As you say in your post, it is a POTENTIAL hazard, not a definitely proven hazard. Some of us have given it some thought and done some research. We have just come to a different conclusion, that's all.


Hey, ifangoch.... What did I say my opinion IS on the subject, precisely?!?!? What are you agreeing/disagreeing with? If "some of us have given it some thought and did some research".... We DO AGREE as that is what I SUGGESTED WE DO... NOT insisted. You are welcome to take ANY advice here on KP or leave it... Right?!?!

I am sorry... I realize I neglected to copy/paste the comments I was referring to....

jvallas wrote:
On the other hand, my mom's been an avid knitter for at least 70 years, and I'd wager it was mostly acrylic yarns. At 87, I don't think the yarn is what's going to do her in.

It's not an "agree or disagree" with ANYONE issue... I did not even say I have an OPINION on the subject... Just stunned that so many will dismiss a POTENTIAL health hazard without a second thought... Just a Google search to find out?!?! I just find it a bit mind-blowing!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

njmcvay said:


> Maybe your joints will play out before your 70 from
> too much exercise and stress. Drs. are not God I
> found out a long time ago, neither are the nurses
> who work for them.


Doctors and Nurses are NOT God! Neither are people who write articles on the Internet about the dangers of formeldehide in acrylic yarns. that is why I suggested research is needed before "tossing your acrylic in the trash". You can choose to ignore health warnings... That IS your right. My comment was surprise over so many who have simply dismissed the concern without (it doesn't APPEAR that any of these posters asked their physician about it... At least they didn't SAY they did) hesitation.

Doctors/Nurses are only people who are doing a JOB... It is their JOB to become as educated as possible on the LATEST information/research on health issues. As we all know, not everyone who works at a JOB does what is necessary to do their BEST work or is honest and caring.

This is why most patients seek "second opinions" as recommended and do RESEARCH on their health conditions BEFORE following any doctor's orders.

If you are concerned about exercise causing harm to your joints, there is plenty of information regarding exercise which STRENGTHENS your joints/muscles with no stress or impact.... I recommend you do some research on the subject and ask your Doctor which exercises will not "cause your joints to play out before you are 70"... Hint.....Google "low impact or no impact exercise"... Swimming is one that comes to mind as a no impact exercise... AND... Get a second opinion as well!👍👍


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

How do you know that I have not done all of those things.
Is it because you are perfect. Don't bother responding.
We don't all have to agree with you to be as perfect as
you and your doctor.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

And why are you not working instead of on the comuter
"playing" as are a lot of other "medical" personnel?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Doctors/Nurses are only people who are doing a JOB... It is their JOB to become as educated as possible on the LATEST information/research on health issues. As we all know, not everyone who works at a JOB does what is necessary to do their BEST work or is honest and caring.
> 
> This is why most patients seek "second opinions" as recommended and do RESEARCH on their health conditions BEFORE following any doctor's orders.


I just love the way you summarily arrive at your conclusions and then try to enforce your opinions onto others eg. "As we all know"... NO - we DON'T all know. Where exactly do you get YOUR information. You stated in an early post that "I am in healthcare and I take it for granted that every patient coming to see me IS interested in being as healthy as possible and LEARNING about new advancements/warnings/risks to their health..." and "Perhaps it is due to my work, but I am actually shocked at the number of people that are willing to dismiss a POTENTIAL health hazard without doing ANY research, asking a healthcare provider or even giving it a passing thought/consideration!" Considering you are not a licensed healthcare professional on any level, on what authority are you basing your comments? Just what exactly qualifies you to make those sorts of judgments?

and what about: "Doctors/Nurses are only people who are doing a JOB... It is their JOB to become as educated as possible on the LATEST information/research on health issues. As we all know, not everyone who works at a JOB does what is necessary to do their BEST work or is honest and caring." That's quite an assumption. If you are as knowledgeable as you think you are, you would understand that there are many factors that affect a doctors opinion, including what technology is available to that doctor, school of thought, where they were trained, individual methods of treatment and experience in dealing with a particular diagnosis, including their successes and failures. Do you honestly believe that all healthcare providers should be up to date with ALL of the latest and greatest information for any and all medical conditions?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Interesting Reply.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331939-3.html#7194612
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331939-3.html#7194977


AmyKnits said:


> It IS formeldehide free and I will "risk" any other chemicals for a couple months in the summer to have pretty feet!!!!! Hey.... What good is living forever if you can't have SOME fun?!?!? Who hoo! 👍👍👍👍👍👍


She DOES Wear Nail Polish.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Interesting Reply.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331939-3.html#7194612
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-331939-3.html#7194977
> 
> She DOES Wear Nail Polish.


That is correct! Haven't since HS... Daughter convinced me to try a "home pedicure" last night and I LOVE it!!!

She uses Zoya polish... Formeldehide AND Tolune free (supposedly "all natural"... Haven't looked into THAT claim myself yet)... For those of you that are allergic to/want to avoid formeldehide... It comes in pretty colors!!!

Quote....
"Seriously.... If you live where it's warm... ENJOY IT! My daughter convinced me to let her paint my toenails... I haven't worn nail polish in as long as I can remember... "Who looks at your feet... They are in shoes/boots".

Well, I was wrong! I feel so pretty with pretty toes and don't EVER want to cover them up! Giggle, giggle."


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That is correct! Haven't since HS... Daughter convinced me to try a "home pedicure" last night and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> She uses Zoya polish... Formeldehide AND Tolune free (supposedly "all natural"... Haven't looked into THAT claim myself yet)... For those of you that are allergic to/want to avoid formeldehide... It comes in pretty colors!!!
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I love looking at bright pink toenails.

Nail polish doesn't seem to be as hard on my toenails as it seems to be on my fingernails. Besides the chemical issues;I would guess that's because they are not in and out of water and cleaning materials like your hands are. also it doesn't chip much and wears most all of the summer with a few touch-ups. I have had fun mixing different colors to get shades I like and I think I'll have my granddaughter do them for me this summer! And I will do hers!

I have bought formaldehyde free for quite a while, but haven't seen toluene. You can find ingredient lists in the stores sometimes - but the print is so small I can't read it! Have to bring my readers and study some. Also where did your daughter get that brand?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Martyr.... I agree about the readers! Lol. My daughter buys EVERYTHING online. As opposed to a "generation ago" where teens "hung out" at the mall.... Nowadays the teens (at least the ones around here) won't be CAUGHT DEAD at the mall. 

I ordered three more colors last night! But I think I will bring my readers to Walgreens and check out what they have! Shame on me for not letting her do it sooner! Enjoy your Grandaughter!!!!&#128525;


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That is correct! Haven't since HS... Daughter convinced me to try a "home pedicure" last night and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> She uses Zoya polish... Formeldehide AND Tolune free (supposedly "all natural"... Haven't looked into THAT claim myself yet)... For those of you that are allergic to/want to avoid formeldehide... It comes in pretty colors!!!
> 
> ...


Well I looked them up, and can not find anything on the ingredients other than a review stating that she returned items because there where no ingredients listed on product nor informational sheet (as she has allergies to things that are common in cosmetics).
Still Reading other reviews.
Reading alot of negative reviews about their customer service, delivery delays - and lack there of -- canceling orders without notifications, etc.

The only thing the company states is:
Big5Free: Formaldehyde, Formaldehyde Resin, Toluene, Camphor & Dibutyl Phthalate Free --- Vegan Friendly. 
:?: :?: :?:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Readers :-o :shock: :lol: :!: Really martyr & AmyKnits I have to keep my special magnifying lens handy with built in microscope ALONG with my 300X readers on just to see the price let alone any fine print (what I use the microscope feature for). Let alone, ,martyr, it is more of the airborne formaldehyde, like toluene, that is of most concern with our closed in living spaces. It was the same with radon and since formaldehyde has been around just about as long I am not seeing the direct correlation the "sky is falling" sorts are all purporting. With the recent programs on cancer I'm afraid people are still missing the point of what it is and what might trigger cancerous growths.

Like most substances, AmyKnits with your experience and knowledge, I am allergic to both formaldehyde and toluene (found out the "hard" way when installing laminated floor products using toluene based adhesive that came with it). I almost did a Tim Allen maneuver, almost passed out with my forehead landing in the adhesive, and would have had to have had my skull removed by cutting a section of the subflooring out to get me to the hospital (found out later acetone is the way to remove it like finger nail polish remover--go figure since I never use that either). So like the new chemical formulations made from corn and soy that is sprayed on everything imaginable (even Organic products because they are still "organic" based), I can just feel my nasal mucosa swelling instantly when exposed to formaldehyde and toluene as well. I should hire myself out as a "watch dog" for those offending manufacturers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Well I looked them up, and can not find anything on the ingredients other than a review stating that she returned items because there where no ingredients listed on product nor informational sheet (as she has allergies to things that are common in cosmetics).
> Still Reading other reviews.
> Reading alot of negative reviews about their customer service, delivery delays - and lack there of -- canceling orders without notifications, etc.
> 
> ...


Since you seem to have more time for research and seem very interested.... Please do share if you find a better product! I will share your research with my DD!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Since you seem to have more time for research and seem very interested.... Please do share if you find a better product! I will share your research with my DD!


I am not finding much on or about Zoya. I suspect it may have to do with a patent.
And also knowing that all ingredients on everything on the market is not regulated, mandatory to be listed, nor checked by Agencies.
Though I am really curious as to exactly what the "vegan" ingredient(s) are. Water + ? ;-)


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I am not finding much on or about Zoya. I suspect it may have to do with a patent.
> And also knowing that all ingredients on everything on the market is not regulated, mandatory to be listed, nor checked by Agencies.
> Though I am really curious as to exactly what the "vegan" ingredient(s) are. Water + ? ;-)


My guess is soy, that is what is used a lot for "vegan" products, especially the GMO kind. They get you coming and going. It's best to make your own cosmetics or do without.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> My guess is soy, that is what is used a lot for "vegan" products, especially the GMO kind. They get you coming and going. It's best to make your own cosmetics or do without.


I am allergic to soy. But it may be different as a topical rather than ingested; and don't think I would want to take the chance.

Short of searching for some type of patent, I am coming up empty handed as to the ingredients.
If someone comes across any information, do post.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

Like EVie RM I'm 72 and have been knitting for over 50 years. I have wool and a large stash of acrylic yarn. I'm not concerned for myself as I mostly use wool for myself but do a lot of charity knitting where they require acrylic yarn, so my concern would be for the recipients. I think there should be some kind of warning on the labels with the use of formaldehyde and how safe it is.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Wash it and let it go down the drain into the water 
system. They have you any way you look at it.
Most clothes have some degree of formalin in them
anyway. Wash the baby things and forget about the
rest. I agree they should tell you the danger if indeed
it is a danger..


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

From my experience with formaldehyde was when my husband bought some socks "Made in China". They were work socks and weren't washed before he wore them. Within 24 hours his ankles and feet started to blister like when someone gets third degree burns. After going to the doctors, it was established that my husbands skin was burned by the formaldehyde in the sock fabric. After researching what had happened, I found out that formaldehyde is used to stabilize the colourants when dyeing the yarn and sprayed on finished garments before packing and finishing. The darker the knit, the more formaldehyde used. Have you ever noticed that "plastic smell" when opening your purchases, well that is most likely formaldehyde. It is important to wash everything that is made in China (mainly) or any clothing that you purchase. The darker the colour, more reason to be cautious. The more the item is washed, the better. Ensure you wash childrens clothes before wearing. Jane


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Good information.
The pathologist I worked for years ago said more 
formalin goes down the drain from washing clothes 
than all the formalin we poured down the drain. 
We don't do that any more . We pay a company 
to haul it off. They probably pour it down the drain.
They liked for us to recycle the chemicals like xylene and
alcohol. Lots of fumes. It's a wonder I'm not dead.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

Just brain dead!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

me too -i am not worried about 1 article ! now if there was 5 or more articles about this i would consider it but i used to be wasting my $$ on health freak things and now i am just healthyand health-conscious but not worried and afraid of everything .


----------

